# Top Football today's predictions 17/07/2022



## wawbet (Jul 17, 2022)

*Football today's predictions 17/07/2022*

AUSTRALIA: NPL NORTHERN
Maitland vs Charestown Azzurri
over 2.5/BTTS

AUSTRALIA: NPL NSW
Apia Leichhardt vs Sydney olympic
over 2.5

AUSTRIA OFB Cup
Kuchl vs Wolsfeberger vs
over 2.5

*CLICK HERE FOR 1X2 PREDICTIONS*

AUSTRIA OFB Cup
Imst vs Johann
over 2.5

Belgium cup
Clube Brugge vs Gent
over 1.5/BTTS

DENMARK: SUPERLIGA 
Viborg vs Aalborg
Viborg or draw


DENMARK: SUPERLIGA 
Fc copenhagen vs Horsens
Copenhagen to win

FINLAND: KAKKONEN
Tampere vs Jazz Pori
over 2.5/ BTTS


GERMANY: 2. BUNDESLIGA
Bederborn vs Karlsruher
Bederborn to win

CLICK HERE FOR BTTS OVER/UNDER TIPS


----------

